# Datei anlegen



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte eine neue Datei anlegen!
Dies funktioniert mit dem Befehl createnewfile()  oder?

wie kann ich das nun z.B. unter C:\Programme einfügen?
wie geb ich das an?


----------



## Campino (2. Nov 2005)

```
File f=new File("C:\Programme\Dateiname.iw");
f.createNewFile();
```

Achso:
Die API ist dein Freund und Helfer...


----------



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

ok das hab ich auch schon probiert..
aber da meldet Eclipse einen Fehler:

File f=new File("C:\Programme\Dateiname.iw"); 


das mag er nicht


----------



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

achso 

.../... 

so gehts


----------



## Sindbad1983 (2. Nov 2005)

danke ;-)


----------



## Sky (3. Nov 2005)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> File f=new File("C:\Programme\Dateiname.iw");
> f.createNewFile();
> ```
> ...



Dann klappt's auch mit dem '\':
File f=new File("C:*\\*Programme*\\*Dateiname.iw");


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Nov 2005)

Wenn man mit dem File.separator arbeitet passt es immer, auch auf anderen Plattformen.


----------

